# Show off YOUR tools!!



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got my small box, and toolset about a week ago.. still finding Oh so many uses


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got that same box plastered in ordnance and automotive stickers at work... since they supply most of my tools, i dont have the need for a bigger box. thats about the right size for most jobs, that box should work well for you.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> ive got that same box plastered in ordnance and automotive stickers at work... since they supply most of my tools, i dont have the need for a bigger box. thats about the right size for most jobs, that box should work well for you.


\

so far so good! Although i do plan on buying a 4 deep 1 shallow shelf top box to replace this 3 shallow 1 deep shelf one..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got somthing like it just a tad smaller.


Sweet Nissan makes tool boxes now :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

heh.. no way could I open all my drawers and take a shot like that.. not unless I bolted the box to the wall.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

who knew this section was here.sorry for big pictures, too lazy to resize. anyway here are my boxes

















this creeper is the coolest thing









my cleaning shelf


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

man you guys are clean... my garage vomited out my tools cuz my 200 is on jackstands now...


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Got this one at Costco a while back, under $650 for this beast. I would take pictures, but I was going to paint my garage so I moved everything to the other half and its hard to get to.

I can stand on the bottom drawer, the slides are that strong.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's an awesome creeper.. too bad I live on a driveway. 
(talk about a PITA when doing engine swaps and lining up headlights!!)


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i'll try to take a picture of all my tools some day, there thousands upon thousands of them (including woodworking / power tools)
this is that useful little set i picked up a couple months back to take back and forth with me when i need to bring tools to a friends house or something









i have 2 BRAND NEW Craftsmen toolchests sitting in my garage collecting dust. i recently had both my sisters move into their own houses.... so our garage is full of random bits and pieces from their move's. (furniture, a giant chest, a stove, a couch, and a bunch of chairs. needless to say it makes organizing the garage a pita (it'll be nice when im finished, im debating right now doing one of those oil-resistant concrete floor treatments....debating, cause i dont know how much longer we're going to keep this house. who knows. as of right now, 2 things may happen. we get a new house, and i try to find my own house after college, or.... we keep this house till i'm done with college, and once i get a job, i set up a payment plan with my mother and buy the house from them (at prob wayy under market value)...i love this house, but i dont know how much longer i want to stay in Revere (insurance is higher than most of the surrounding areas because we border boston directly, plus, i hate my neighbors. apparently putting nails under their wheels (so they drive through them when they back up) isn't enough to keep them from parking in front of my house and blocking my driveway (ive tried calling the police, even sending them pictures of them blocking my driveway, they never come down....fucking useless bastards)

anyways, now that im done ranting, bah, whatever. thats the small set. i'll try to take pictures of my basement (also full of tools) and my garage (packed with tons of stuff).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

These is my very organized tool sets and room If you see any tool boxes that I didn't focus on they are all filled. The table is filled with a bunch of crap also.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

a very organized toolbox in a VERY unorganized garage lol


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

man, what's with all these tools? 
I got my tool box down to the point where I can do 90% of the work on my car anywhere and it fits in a small tool kit. Yeah I'd need some other tools to swap my engine out, but you don't do that on the road side.

I guess it's just my crazy sensabilities.

pics tomorrow when I'm able
:cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

When all my tools are in their respective places. It take the small West coast choppers box, the craftsman box, 4 large tool bags and 4 small tool bags. And we still end up having some tools still in their factory cases or boxes.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

tools? yeah, they're somewhere in here....
http://mattblehm.com/pics/garage/


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

^sexy garage


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> tools? yeah, they're somewhere in here....
> http://mattblehm.com/pics/garage/


DAMN! jigs every were, sand blast box, chassi braces lol........looks like you have an engine under a pile of carpet


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There's actually two engines on the floor of the garage, and another I've moved to the attic. three sets of tires in there- two full sets of race slicks and some Potenza SO-3s that I'll use for rain tires at the track.

I didn't get pictures of the powdercoating gun and oven I have set up in the back..

there's a lot more in there that you can't see because they're buried under boxes. when I get the roll cage and interior back in the Maxima, I'll be able to clean some of that mess out and make it look halfway decent in there again.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no shit! you have a powder coat set up? very nice. to me that is what my perfect garage would include................all the basic tools needed to most diy jobs (a self service garage for the rest) and then a small paint and powder coat box. very nice! :cheers: so you just use a normal house oven? i would assume that works but i guess it depends on te size right?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, I can do stuff up to about 17 x 18 x 12. anything larger than that and I have to send it to a shop. I have a local powdercoating specialty shop do my lower tie bars and such. it's cheaper and easier to pay them to do it than to do them myself.

brake calipers, valve covers, and small stuff like that, no problem.. I've done a few sets of wheels and they turned out okay, but not my favorite. too much work involved.. anything bigger or large quantities and I send to a shop and have a pro do it.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Here a link to my garage

My Garage


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice! Mine will be that clean someday! 


Riiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

Pics of when I was motivated and had the garage clean...now, one year later and a 6 month-old kid...all out of order and dirty.


----------



## turbo-maxima (Jun 12, 2004)

rofl at matts garage.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My organized garage:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Not much but it works.








My two favorite, Dremel multipro and my cordless Dremel.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Not much but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats not working..sorry


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

read the faqs


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> Well thats not working..sorry


you need to put a link in between the vb tags, not the name of the file from your computer. host the pics first on some photo site and then post the link of them in between the vb tags.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Christmas and Birthday presents....

Got myself two new intermediate boxes (on sale at 60% off at Sears), 
http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/009/65030/00965030000-dlv.jpg
(two of those)

and a full set of english and metric 6pt deep sockets for $10.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the new toolbox..
http://mattblehm.com/pics/garage/100_0193.JPG

And this weekend's purchase/project...
http://mattblehm.com/pics/garage/100_0191.JPG

Plenty of tool storage and air, but now I don't have any place to store my junk!
http://mattblehm.com/pics/garage/100_0194.JPG


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, what a mess.

I like the compressor/tank tho.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

*My tools*

Pics of my snap-on box & some tools.
Now I just need someone to show me how to use them all.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> Pics of my snap-on box & some tools.
> Now I just need someone to show me how to use them all.



that snap-on box thinks its a matco!

haha


nice setup btw  :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Better late than never.*

Here's my garage setup. It is a work in progress but the new tool box and cart make working much nicer! 


































I still need to install the heater (using propane style until then), I also need to insulate and add shevling and cabinets....


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

So you think Mobil 1 is pretty good stuff... which I have to agree... cause I see you stocked up on it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Twiz said:


> So you think Mobil 1 is pretty good stuff... which I have to agree... cause I see you stocked up on it


Yes sir, have it for the 200 and the wife's truck... I also like Motul too but it is hard to see the Motul bottles in the pics.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

here's my base of operations http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/3


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Here's my garage setup. It is a work in progress but the new tool box and cart make working much nicer!


Love the "Gorilla Bench"!!! Looks just like the one inside MY garage!!! 

Sure, same car.....now ya have to have the same work bench!! 

Just wish we had the same tools....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, here's my piddly little shit I call tools:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Your piddly shit is 100x greater than mine.. 

I've pretty much only got the basic screwdrivers, and a craftsman 100 pc. set of sockets, socket wrenches, regular wrenches, and allen key wrenches. I don't even have a workbench, or a garage to park my car in for that matter!


----------

